# A new approach to organising workshops for involuntary childlessness sufferers



## Maggie Mae

Ladies,

Again through insufficient numbers I have had to cancel a workshop. I have a good number of people interested in attending, but very few of them could do the weekend I had planned in November. This is the second time I have had to cancel, and it's got me thinking that I need a new approach, not least because I lose room deposit money each time (£150 this year!). I am going to establish a confidential database that only I have access to, of people who have expressed interest in attending, contact details, and preferred months of attendance throughout 2008. From this I will try and get the workshops running once or twice a year. So, if you want to be on this database let me know! It will also be helpful if you tell me where you are geographically - county or city is enough detail - so that if it makes sense for me to travel, rather than all of you, I will do so, pending being able to source a venue.

The workshop is aimed at women who are facing involuntary childlessness, those who are unsure about whether to attend treatment, and those considering other options, such as adoption, and all the shades of grey inbetween. The workshop allows you to acknowledge your journey in a safe environment and also offers you coping strategies and practical skills for moving forward.

I am now updating my website to reflect this change of approach, and if you would like to know more, pm me in the first instance, so that I can send you further details - I have a leaflet that gives testemonials from previous attendees and further information about the workshop content. AN EXPRESSION OF INTEREST DOES NOT TIE YOU DOWN TO ATTENDING, BUT HELPS ME GAUGE NUMBERS.

You should know that I am a regular member of this thread, and that I have my own story, my own ups and downs, my good days and bad days. I don't hide these, as I have come to believe that if I was all perfect and sorted I would seem too distant to be of any help. But, you should also know that I am also a trained counsellor and have spent hundreds of hours running groups accross a variety of personal-issue topics, and that I am supervised by a very experienced infertility group facilitator.

Help is at hand....

Love to all of you,

Maggie Mae xx

[size=10pt][size=10pt]*Dearest Ladies,

My apologies for the (very extended) absence......

For a whole stack of reasons, I'm not really in a position to offer these workshops at present. I am fully aware that this may be frustrating information, when there seems to be so little else on offer that will provide meaningful ongoing support. For this I am genuinely sorry, as I continue to feel that frustration on an almost daily level as I hear stories of individual isolation....

But, life is really not conducive at present. If this changes again, I will post to say so.

In the mean time, you could try More To Life for involuntary childlessness support.

Lots of Love,

Maggie Mae[/**[/size]color][/size]*


----------



## emcee

I have no doubt that your workshops will be as every bit informative, helpful and cathartic to those who participate in the same way Merediths were too.

Love,
Emcee xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae

Thanks E, very sweet of you to say, and I will certainly be aiming high and working hard to be of real use! MM xxx


----------



## jq

Just to say good luck MM with the workshop. Your participants won't need good luck wishes from me, cos they have already found you!

Lots of love to all invollved

Jq xxx


----------



## astrid

Goodluck MM....i really wish you all the luck in the world....but i don't think you need any...you are so perfect for what you are doing. ....alittle angel and one that we can say thankgoodness that there are people like yourself who are out there to give support to others...
I won't beable to make the May workshop, as i am so deep in my studies and trying to work things out at the moment...sorry, but my thoughts and wishes are with you...
love astridxx


----------



## Maggie Mae

No worries Astrid, there will always be a place for you if you need it! Thanks to you and jq for your lovely heartfelt wishes!!!!!

MM xxx


----------



## ruby k

Hi MM
I think this sounds amazing, and I would really love to go. But we live at the other end of the country up here in bonnie scotland, and I just can't see a way down as far as Devon at the moment. But maybe if you do another one? Keep us posted and the very best of luck with it all - not that you'll need it cos it sounds like it will be wonderful.  
Love xx


----------



## Maggie Mae

Thanks Ruby, 

There will be more later in the year, and there's always the plane!

Thanks for being so supportive!!!

MM xxx


----------



## emmag

I have booked and discovered that the flight is approx £3 more than the train, and takes 1 hour as opposed to between 7 and 12 hours on the train!


----------



## Maggie Mae

Thanks Emma, much admiration to you for taking the step of signing up! When I get your reg form and your cheque I will be in touch!!!! MM xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Sticky set.


----------



## dreamweaver

Maggie - Hi.

Any places left on your workshop?  Could you send/message me some details?

Sounds just what I need, although Devon is a long way from me - I'm in North Norfolk, but in desparate need of something like this.

E xx


----------



## ZenaE

Hi Maggie,
Are there any places left on your workshop by any chance?
Would you pm me with details location, times and costs etc?
Thank you.
Zena


----------



## dreamweaver

Hi Maggie

I've sent you a PM.  Let me know if you don't get it.  

Emilienne x


----------



## Maggie Mae

Just to say that I felt privaleged to sit in a room and witnes the progress of so many fine, inspirational women this weekend. I felt like it went really well, but the real measure is in the feedback of those who attended, so I'll leave it to them!

Now I have a mini-quandry; do I try to get enough people together again in 9 weeks time? I have to decide whether to book the room or not!

Thanks again, everyone, for your suport and encouragement!

MM xxx


----------



## Yamoona

For those of you that are a little hesitant or unsure I would like to say that as someone who recently attended one of these workshops that it was the healthiest and best thing I have done for myself in a long time. It was well facilitated, in a beautiful location, easy to get to, gives a wonderful sense of 'I am not alone in this' and well worth the trip. I travelled a long way to attend and every mile was worth it. 

Maggie does a wonderful job and is very supportive, I also got to take part in this with a fantastic group of women, sometimes just meeting and talking about this with others is more than enough healing. Today I am on my way to a new life, taking each day slowly but my first step was to shred all my fertility notes and info, so there is some progress for you. Thank god I found this site and this workshop and thank you Maggie and all those that attended for taking such good care of me.

xx


----------



## emmag

MM, thank you so much for hosting the workshop, it was a wonderful and inspirational weekend. I feel quite overwhelmed to have met such amazing women, the weekend was _exactly _ what I needed.

If anyone is reading this and wondering if the workshop might be useful to them, I would recommend to sign up with all my heart.

x


----------



## jq

Hello,

I am so glad to hear the workshop went well for you Emmag, I was thinking of MM and all her workshop participants over the weekend. I think congratulations are in order for MM who put so much into it.

Love Jq xxx


----------



## emcee

Massive   to all of you who attended, and a great big   to our very own MM for facilitating such an important event!

Love
Emcee xx


----------



## Megan10

What can I say?
I was a last minute attendee and I am so glad I could make it.
What a wonderful experience. Its was so good to be in a safe and supported environment with such a great group of women and our excellent facilitator Maggie-May. Just the right mix of looking back and acknowledging the paths we have traveled so far plus looking ahead on paths we might take to our futures. 

I know M-M needs to decide on the next booking. If you are thinking about it, do it! You won't regret it! 

Love Megan10XX


----------



## annedavid

Hi
I am possibly interested in doing your weekend workshop in Devon, can you give me more details? Anne


----------



## shar08

Maggie Mae said:


> Hi, hope this is posted in the right place.
> I'm really interested in having more information regarding Maggie Mae's workshop in November.Would this be possible?
> Thanks a lot, shar08 xx
> Ladies,
> 
> After what I believe to have been a very successful weekend workshop (5-6 May) I am planning to run it 1 more time this year. (please note Norwich now cancelled due to insufficient interest)
> 
> The workshop is aimed at women who are facing involuntary childlessness, those who are unsure about whether to attend treatment, and those considering other options, such as adoption, and all the shades of grey inbetween. The workshop allows you to acknowledge your journey in a safe environment and also offers you coping strategies and practical skills for moving forward.
> 
> I have now updated my website, and if you would like to know more, pm me in the first instance, so that I can send you further details - I have a leaflet that gives testemonials from previous attendees and further information about the workshop content. AN EXPRESSION OF INTEREST DOES NOT TIE YOU DOWN TO ATTENDING, BUT HELPS ME GAUGE NUMBERS.
> 
> You should know that I am a regular member of this thread, and that I have my own story, my own ups and downs, my good days and bad days. I don't hide these, as I have come to believe that if I was all perfect and sorted I would seem too distant to be of any help. But, you should also know that I am also a trained counsellor and have spent hundreds of hours running groups accross a variety of personal-issue topics, and that I am supervised by a very experienced infertility group facilitator.
> 
> Help is at hand....
> 
> Love to all of you,
> 
> Maggie Mae xx


----------



## shar08

Hi Maggie Mae,
Would really be interested in attending your workshop in November,please could you send me some details?
Thanks a lot.
shar08


----------



## Bracklyn

Hi Maggie. I would love to attend one of your workshops when you next organise one. I live near Cardiff but am willing to travel within reasonable distance, eg South West, Midlands, Wiltshire, London even. Do you need my name/address etc now? Best wishes.


----------



## Let

Hi Maggie

Would you please let me know when the next workshop is . I am in the North but happy to travel, Let


----------



## niknax

Hi, Im Nikki.
Have only found this FF site today. I ve recently come to realise i am infertile and trying to consider options. Would very much like to come to a workshop.
Please can you send more details to where, when and how to registar. Thank you.
Nikki.


----------

